# Best diet snacks



## texasgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

What are the best things that I can use to snack on??
I will explain more later, but, I'm in a race about the weight loss with my nephew in law. I'm on my way to the grocery store. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2005)

Carrots... cherry tomatoes... lots of water.... celery.... 

My wonderful hubby got on the internet this morning and according to which ever site he was on, he's decided I'm 15 pounds short of being OBESE.  So.. I'm racing right along side of you ( at least for today, I'm NOT good at dieting lol)


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2005)

The most important thing to remember when you are dieting is to eat 6 small meals instead of 3 larger ones.  The obvious veggies and fruits are things to buy.   Things that you can get that are either fat free or just a percentage of fat.  Stay away from sugar.  Buy splenda or another sweetener candy, for sweets but make sure you don't eat a lot of it because most have more fat to make up for the lack of sugar.  I love pig skins, they are salty, nice and crunchy and don't have a lot of calories.  

If I had more time I would elaborate, but time for me to go home for the day!!!  YIPPEE ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## kyles (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd love to do the six meal a day thing, but it just isn't possible with my schedule! I snack on apples, they are so filling and there are so many varieties, fresh berries (frozen ones are great when it's hot), occasionally rice cakes, but being high GI they can make your blood sugar peak, and you feel hungry again quite quickly. Veggies are great, I love cucumber with low fat cucumber yoghurt dressing. I can't see pig skins fitting into my diet, they are high in saturated fat and cholesterol.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2005)

The pig skins I eat saturated fat is 1g and cholesterol is 10mg.  Not sure if that is really a lot or not, but since I try and stay away from most fatty foods, this is my way of cheating without too much of a problem.  Pig skins....yummy.


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

don't forget fat-free yogurt and cottage cheese, light bread spread with fat-free cream cheese, salads with fat-free dressing, and beans.


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

someone told me to steer clear of carrots cause there's alot of sugar in them. is that true?


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 3, 2005)

ok, I bought carrots, cottage cheese and pears{love the combo} salad mix, fat free yogurt and apples.

Our family reunion is July 22nd. I made a bet with my nieces husband because she is worried about the extra 50 lbs because of family diseases. She has tried to get him to do stuff with her, but, not working. So, I thought that if we both were doing this on a bet, then it would be incentive enough for us both to get off our butts and do something about our weight )
Whoever loses the most by the reunion, wins. If he wins, I buy him 18 holes of golf and if I win, the same $$ on smirnoff twisted watermelon and apple.
Hopefully, this will work for us both.
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> someone told me to steer clear of carrots cause there's alot of sugar in them. is that true?


 
Carrots do have a lot of sugar FOR A VEGETABLE, but an average sized carrot only has about 30 calories.

I'd be careful with labeling.  Just because something is fat free doesn't mean it's low in calories.


----------



## Caine (Jun 3, 2005)

Almonds. Roasted or raw, plain or smoked, salt free if possible.

Yes, carrots are high in sugar, but you would have to eat an entire bushel to get a blood sugar spike, and then you'd have an additional problem because eating that many carrots can turn your skin orange.


----------



## kyles (Jun 3, 2005)

As Oprah says, no one ever got fat eating carrots.  I don't like carrots very much, don't know why!!! Maybe that will be my next task, I used to not like apples, now I eat one every day!!!


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 3, 2005)

How about cherries and grapes. I have been eating FF Jello Pudding Snacks to cut the sugar cravings. Oprah recommended the ff, sugar free fudgcicles (sp?)-they aren't so bad. For me the cravings subside when I stop eating the bad foods, but as soon as I eat them it's back to the outrageous cravings!!! They also make jello pudding pops, but I haven't checked out the nutritional information on them yet.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 3, 2005)

honestly if you're trying to lose weight... drink about 10 glasses of water a day, and don't snack, but have several small, light, healthy meals throughout the day.  And workout if at all possible.  

Carrots are nearly equivalent to small potatoes in starch content, + the added sugar.  Cottage cheese is very healthy, esp. if you got the low fat.  Pears are sugary as well.

If you've got to have snack foods, cottage cheese is good, with a citrus fruit instead of pears, like fresh pineapple.  Try munching on fresh broccoli, or celery.  And if when you're hungry, always drink a large glass of water before you eat, b/c you'll feel less hungry.  Also, cheese is a good thing to munch on, but only in small portions.


A lot of my diet is based on low-carb/Atkins theory.  Starches are ok, but steer clear from processed starches (pastas or white breads) as much as possible.  If you are eating any sort of starch, make sure to not eat any fats with it, because the starch triggers a hormone in your pancreas that makes you body immediately store the fat.  Eat a lot of salads, but go easy on dressing, b/c they're very sugary and fatty.  To add some excitement to salads, try adding grilled chicken, almonds, and a few mandarin orange slices, and maybe a little bit of Parmesan.  Stay away from croutons.  For meat eat a lot of lean pork, chicken and beef.  Best to stay away from bacon and fatty meats unless you're going to have a completely carb-free day.  Eggs are good if your cholestrol is in check.  I like to have eggs for breakfast 1 or 2 days a week.  If you can't do the eggs, try eggbeaters.  If you like fresh tomatoes, eat gobs of them.  Have them with some cottage cheese and black pepper.  They're extremely healthy, and contain lots and lots of anitoxidants.

One more thing I've discovered: No-carb works like a charm, if you don't cheat EVER.  I went no-carb for 3 weeks, and dropped about 25 lbs... 10 in the first week.  Do not attempt this if you have doubts about your ability to stick with it, though, because it just won't work.  Eat meats, and veggies, and as a general rule, stay away from all fruits, and starchy veggies like carrots or potatoes.  Nuts are ok in very very small quantities.  You can accelerate the process further by eating a lot of fish, especially shellfish, which are high in omega-3 fatty acids.  Fatty meats are ok, but stick to lean for slightly better results.  And drink water like a fish.  Working out daily will also help this plan a lot.  I'm not going to lie, this diet is the hardest i've ever been on, but I have to admit, as long as I stayed with it, it worked.  I wouldn't reccomend it long term, and you've got to be careful coming off this diet.  Make slow transitions into a lower-fat and calorie diet, with lots of greens, and occasional starches.  And remember, once you drop the fat, you'll eat less.  Fat cells release hormones the make you feel hungry when you're really not.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2005)

*Low Calorie Dip/Salad Dressing*

Miracle Whip Lite has only 25 calories per tablespoon, versus the 90-100 in Mayonnaise (depending on brand).

I spoon some into a bowl, add a squirt of lemon juice, a splash of worchester sauce, a healthy spoonful of horseradish, and dill weed to taste. It's great for dipping fresh broccoli, cauliflower, pepper sticks and the like. It's also good as a salad dressing or served as a sauce for tuna, salmon etc.

You can play around with the flavor if you like...skip the dill weed and add roasted garlic, blue cheese, or whatever. 

Hope you like it...we do!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

If you absolutely have to have something sweet, try Blue Bunny sugar free yogurt and their sugar free ice cream bars are outstanding too.


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i used to make these when i went on a health kick in high school. (till my parents flipped out and threw all of my light food out cause i was underweight as it was
spray 2 pcs. light bread with spray-on fake butter. i used to use country crock but 'i can't believe it's not butter' makes one. add a slice of kraft fat-free American cheese singles and close the sandwich. grill. you can add tomato or dill pickle slices.
it comes out to 120 calories. 
also try puffed rice cereal with splenda and fat-free milk.
water-packed drained tuna, diced celery or peeled and seeded cucumber, a little diced onion, kraft fat-free mayo, and fresh-cracked black pepper make for a good tuna salad. put it on light toasted bread.
sugar free jell-o with fat-free reddi-whip is a good choice. it's only 15 calories per serving.
egg beaters are great, too. add a little black pepper, garlic powder and salt. there's only 30 calories per serving. you can make an egg sammich with these, too.
i used to have half a lender's bagel w/ fat-free cream cheese and sliced bananas or strawberries on top.
i'd also make a salad from steamed chicken breast cooked with poultry seasoning and salt, chopped, and black beans, romaine lettuce and minced garlic.
i ate a lot of fat-free saltines.
this works, i promise. i dropped to 82 pounds (a 26-pound loss) eating these things for a few months, 3 or so, plus anisette cookies, V-8 juice (add garlic powder and worcestershire), diet pop, popsicles, green beans, fat-free yogurt, fat-free milk, salads w/ fat-free dressing, fat-free cottage cheese, cup-a-soup, International Foods flavored instant coffee packets, and beef broth made with beef base.
till my parents put an end to that. i'm still really skinny, though!


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 4, 2005)

That 120 cal grilled cheese sounds like it's just up my alley-It's EASY!!lol
You can also use a dry dip mix or soup mix and combine with plain yogurt. I think they have ff and low fat. I used to use Lipton soup mixes, but since I've been selling Watkins it makes more sense to use theirs! I love the garlic & dill  seasoning mixed with plain yogurt and spread on pita. You can add meat or veggies to make a wrap for dinner. Another easy recipe!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2005)

I have to watch my weight pretty carefully, because I have degenerative disc disease and arthritis. I can't exercise much at all, but I have to be careful with my weight, or I won't be able to walk. That means I have to cut corners where I can.

Sometimes I do the fat-free Kraft slices on Sara Lee whole wheat bread...spray the outer side of bread with butter flavored cooking spray and toast in non-stick skillet.

I also eat a lot of Healthy Choice soup. I can have a whole can, with 8 soda crackers and a cup of skim milk for an under 500 calorie lunch. It's also lower in sodium than most canned soups. You'd be surprised how satisfying and filling a lunch like this can be. 
Progresso and Campbell's also make a lot of delicious low calorie soups. Just check the label.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

Ouch Constance I simpathize with you.  I had arthritis in both my knees at a younger than normal age.  It ended up so bad I was an inch away from being in a wheelchair.  For a year I was in such pain that at first I took the elevator between floors and then it had gotten worse and I ended up having people come get their documents from me instead of delivering them.  I finally got up enough nerve to go and have both my knees operated on.  A full year later and I have titanium knees, set off the airport alarms, but walking standing straight up and no pain.  Has been a hard road and I do have some nerve damage, but am thankful that I finally can walk up and down the stairs at work.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2005)

I snack on lots of veggies.  I avoid fruits because of the sugar content.  I have never been that fond of fruits anyway.  Nuts are a great snack, if you eat them in the proper portions.  I usually measure out mine in a ziploc bag.  

When losing weight make sure you drink lots of water.  Also, exercise portion control.   Most of us eat way more than we should.  It is ok to be hungry and to not totally clean your plate.

Good Luck!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Is pimento cheese a no no?


----------



## Constance (Jun 6, 2005)

How about a slice of Kraft fat free with a few pimentoes on top?


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Is pimento cheese a no no?


 
pimento cheese is higher in calories than fat-free cheese and is high in fat. but i don't see how one 80-calorie serving could hurt. what counts is your overall calorie consumption. go ahead and have your pimento cheese. just have it in moderation and i promise you'll be fine.


----------



## tinkytina (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree with Caine, sure carrots are high in sugar; for a vegetable. Its not refined sugar like you find in most packaged foods, so your body has to break it down to get the sugar. breaking food down burns energy so it all evens out in the wash. I live by the motto, the less the food is tampered with the better it is for me. This same approach leaves me with no need to watch fat or calories.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 27, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> someone told me to steer clear of carrots cause there's alot of sugar in them. is that true?


 
The only vegetable that contains more sugar than a carrot is the sugar beet. That's the reason you'll see a lot of Italian tomato sauces that include carrots - for the sugar in the carrots to counteract the acid taste of the tomatoes. 

Had an XW that used to live on something called "Peel-a-Pound" soup - the idea was that you burned more calories digesting it than you consumed. It worked for about a week or two ... then her metabolism kicked in and made adjustments, and the weight loss stopped.

If you want something with bluk to fill you up but with virtually no nutritional value ... a shredded iceburg lettuce salad with only salt and pepper on it. 

1 pound is 3,500 calories. For every 3,500 calories you eat over what your body burns off you gain a pound. For every 3,500 calories you burn over what you comsume you lose a pound. A balanced reduced calorie diet will give sustained weight loss - an unbalanced diet that throws your metabolism off may work wonders for a few days ... then it plateus.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 28, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> pimento cheese is higher in calories than fat-free cheese and is high in fat. but i don't see how one 80-calorie serving could hurt. what counts is your overall calorie consumption. go ahead and have your pimento cheese. just have it in moderation and i promise you'll be fine.


 
Thanks luvs, I just smeared about 2 tablespoons, if that, on my whole wheat.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 28, 2005)

Everything in moderation. When I diet I try to slowly cut back on portions first while adding a little more vegetables and fruits than I usually do.

I also agree, lots and lots of water will also help especially before each meal.

Also try not to eat and rush if possible. 

These are some snacks that I will make if on a diet and want a little something special. That way I don't get bored with the diet and cheat.

*White bean dip and pita chips*:
1 (15-ounce) can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed 
2 cloves garlic 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1/3 cup olive oil, plus 4 tablespoons 
1/4 cup (loosely packed) fresh Italian parsley leaves 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
6 pitas 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 


Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. 


Place the beans, garlic, lemon juice, 1/3 cup olive oil, and parsley in the work bowl of a food processor. Pulse until the mixture is coarsely chopped. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. Transfer the bean puree to a small bowl. 

Cut each pita in half and then into 8 wedges. Arrange the pita wedges on a large baking sheet. Pour the remaining oil over the pitas. Toss and spread out the wedges evenly. Sprinkle with the oregano, salt, and pepper. Bake for 8 to 12 minutes, or until toasted and golden in color. Serve the pita toasts warm or at room temperature alongside the bean puree.

*Guacamole Salsa with pita chips* (calarie commando):

Alvacaso is high in fat, but it is a healthy fat and in this recipe you only use 1

Cut pita bread into triangles. Spray with a little pam and sprinkle with desired seasoning. Bake in oven on 400 until brown.

1 cup frozen corn kernels, defrosted 
1 chipotle chile in adobo sauce 
1 small red onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped to a paste 
1 lime, juiced 
Salt and pepper 
2 large vine-ripe tomatoes, cored and chopped into large chunks 
1 avocado, peeled, pitted, and diced 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves

You can also put this into a layer in a serving dish then layer with black beans and top with fat free sour cream.

*Sweet potato fries*:

Sweet potatos are very healthy and rich in vitamins. 

If I get a craving for french fries I will dice some sweet potatoes into fries. Spray with a little pam and then sprinkle on seasoning (any kind you want). Air bake them at about 400. (Put them onto a pan that will allow the air from the oven to go around all sides.) When they come out I toss a little parmesan cheese onto them.


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 28, 2005)

Mmmm. Those ideas sound great. I love beans, avacados and sweet potatoes! Oh, and garlic.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> 1 pound is 3,500 calories. For every 3,500 calories you eat over what your body burns off you gain a pound. For every 3,500 calories you burn over what you comsume you lose a pound. A balanced reduced calorie diet will give sustained weight loss - an unbalanced diet that throws your metabolism off may work wonders for a few days ... then it plateus.


 
i don't know what's on your plateus michael,  
but part of the balancing act is also dependent on when you eat different things. eating 1 huge, albeit healthy and well balanced meal a day is not good. your body thinks that this is the only food i'll get for the next day, so i'd better save some to burn later (in the form of fat). it's much better to keep eating healthy stuff, like raw veggies and fruit all day to keep your body from having to store fat.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2005)

Guess I should have gone on to say that a _balanced_ diet isn't just one meal aday, huh buckytom? One meal a day _will_ cause the "primative" metabolism to kick in and be just as bad as a diet that deprives the body of one essential "something" - just as you described. All I can remember from the research project I was involved with was that there were 3 meals a day and 3 snacks ... the majority of the calories were in the morning and early afternoon ... I haven't seen my books/notes since XW and I divorced about 25 years ago.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2005)

lol michael. i was sure you knew, but i just added it as an fyi (and i got to make a joke using "plateus"  ).

 i like the term primitive metabolism. i am extremely guilty of triggering mine. i enjoy eating so much that rather than eat a rushed meal or snack, i wait until all work is done for the day so i can sit down, slow down, and savor my meal. then, i don't want to have to get up and do anything afterwards but relax. i should move to europe.


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2005)

Everytime I get my tummy full, I have to take a nap! That's why I don't eat breakfast...I just munch a few soda crackers with my morning pills. Then I have a light lunch...usually soup...and take a nap. I save my big meal for supper, about 8:00, and am usually in bed by 9:00.  

By the way, has anyone suggested popcorn as a light snack? I love to put a good movie in the DVD player and fix a bag of popcorn.


----------



## kyles (Jun 29, 2005)

I've started eating 5 mini meals a day, spreading my calories out over the day. Now that I am weight training my previously slow as a wet fortnight metabolism is whizzing along, and I feel hungry often, but eating regular little meals is helping, and a side effect is I don't need to snack!

Blueberries and strawberries are my current favourite snack food. I am still amazed that a punnet of blueberries has 40 calories, and tenth of my favourite chocolate bar, and tastes nicer, and has nutritional value, unlike the chocolate bar!!!


----------



## Cooking Gal (Jul 14, 2005)

*Wow!! Pita Chips*

I heard of tortilla chip but never pita chips,That a wonderful subsitute. I'm always looking for new ideas for healthy snacks while watching television. Thanks CookingGal


----------



## shannon_ball1126 (Jul 17, 2005)

*fruit*



			
				SierraCook said:
			
		

> I snack on lots of veggies. I avoid fruits because of the sugar content. I have never been that fond of fruits anyway. Nuts are a great snack, if you eat them in the proper portions. I usually measure out mine in a ziploc bag.
> 
> When losing weight make sure you drink lots of water. Also, exercise portion control. Most of us eat way more than we should. It is ok to be hungry and to not totally clean your plate.
> 
> Good Luck!!




 Do fruit really have that much sugar??  So, would eating veggies or fruit be better??  Or just a bit of both, moderation??

Is the US really the fatest country in the world??


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

Eat 2 pounds of bacon a day.....nothing else.....for 30 days. You should loose 30 pounds.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 17, 2005)

Peppers eat peppers!!!!!  The Hotter the better!!!!

ORRRRRRR.....

You can try one, just one unsalted potato chip as a snack, hehehehe.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

Peppers stuffed and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## jtluvsjl (Sep 6, 2005)

On of my favorite snacks when I just have to have something sweet is No Pudge Brownies.  Its a mix called No Pudge Fudge Brownie Mix.  Its fat free and 90 calories for a 2" square brownie.  You can even make individual servings in the microwave.  Just mix 2 tablespoons of mix with 1 tablespoon of fat free vanilla yogurt and microwave for 1 minute. Its delicious!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

jtluvsjl said:
			
		

> On of my favorite snacks when I just have to have something sweet is No Pudge Brownies. Its a mix called No Pudge Fudge Brownie Mix. Its fat free and 90 calories for a 2" square brownie. You can even make individual servings in the microwave. Just mix 2 tablespoons of mix with 1 tablespoon of fat free vanilla yogurt and microwave for 1 minute. Its delicious!


 
I've never heard of  this.
I'll have to look and see if I can find it here, it sounds wonderful!
Thanks


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 6, 2005)

Texasgirl - I've just started noticing the No Pudge products listed in Sunday Dallas Morning News coupon inserts, so they should be available "down our way." Haven't looked for them, yet. I think the coupons were for ice cream bars.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 6, 2005)

My personal dieting tips:

Run a restaurant...always cooking for someone else...never looks good to yourself anymore.

Have a few kids....you'll always be running after them and picking up after them...great exercise!

Get married....same as above but you'll be picking up after the "big" guy too.

Flatten your four tires....then you'll have to walk!

All guaranteed that you can eat anything you want and still lose weight....lol


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 6, 2005)

I snak on Jello Sugar free jello.  It answers my need for sweets, tastes OK and has only ten calories.  SO far, with this as a small part of my diet, I have lost 45 pounds


----------



## htc (Sep 6, 2005)

Spice, I do the same thing. Though have to admit at times I am too lazy to make the jello (and too cheap to buy the premade stuff), so I cheat and eat cookies.   If jello is around though, it does the trick to satisfy the sweets craving.


----------



## theislandgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> I'd love to do the six meal a day thing, but it just isn't possible with my schedule! I snack on apples, they are so filling and there are so many varieties, fresh berries (frozen ones are great when it's hot), occasionally rice cakes, but being high GI they can make your blood sugar peak, and you feel hungry again quite quickly. Veggies are great, I love cucumber with low fat cucumber yoghurt dressing. I can't see pig skins fitting into my diet, they are high in saturated fat and cholesterol.



"ounce for ounce"  plain pork rinds (or fried pigskins) have 1g less fat and tons more protein than plain potatoe chips...not that you'd be eating those anyway, right? 

ps:  minimeals, i.e., snacks, are inclusive of apple breaks, etec.  the idea is to eat, preferably something protein to kick up metabolism, about 6 times a day.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 3, 2005)

*Some of mine*

How about fat free frozen yogurt.  I love this double chocolate one and they have one with strawbery and vinillia with black cherries 

Right now I am taking steroids for a med problem I have.  It gives me hot flashes terribly.  I love those diet popsicles.  They are very  sweet and cold so it helps with the hot flashes!

Michael


----------



## MellieKay (Dec 3, 2005)

That sounds good! I must be hungry.  

What brand of frozen yogurt are you eating?

I've finally decided to take control of my weight again, so have been living on 94% fat free popcorn as a snack. It's getting pretty boring, so I started putting this Hot Honey Soy Sauce that I love on it. It has made it a little more exciting.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yummy things*

The Black Cherry one is Edy's.. forgot what this double chocolate one was... wow.. it was good.


----------



## MellieKay (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Michael, I'm definately going to give it a try.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 4, 2005)

I just got a hot air popcorn maker.  Spits out a little popcorn, but I imagine that it's pretty normal.  Taste very good.  I figured that the low cal snack was not all that low cal when I used oil in the pot and added a small amount of margerin the the final product.  I got some "Butter" seasoning that has 0 Fat grams... has a little sodium, so I have to watch that, but not much.  What I need is something without sodium too  I am seeing though that if a product dont have fat it has sodium and if it don't have sodium it has fat.


----------



## Rebam98 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fruit smoothies.  Get reduced fat vanilla yogurt, low fat milk, real fruit, add some protein and blend ... powerful diet food that also tastes good.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 20, 2006)

What about pretzels?  Aren't they fat free?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Feb 20, 2006)

The Princess said:
			
		

> What about pretzels? Aren't they fat free?


they can be fat free, but even the ones that have fat have very little, but because pretzels are low in moisture 1 ounce usually has about 110 calories, but that is lower than for something like potato chips.


----------

